# Roll Overs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There has been a mention recently about a individual rolling his tractor over.

Here in TN, with Farm Bureau insurance, if you now "roll over" your tractor you are not covered. This started a couple of years ago. I am curious how it is with other states Farm Bureau insurance. I have thought about getting another policy with another company on my tractors. I am very careful and not too risky, but crap happens as we all have found out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I lost a good friend Saturday when he rolled over his 4 wheeler moving cattle.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I lost a good friend Saturday when he rolled over his 4 wheeler moving cattle.
> 
> Ralph


Very sorry to hear that Ralph. Prayers coming that way.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Don't know about FB insurance here, but I am going to check with my Auto Owners policy, just to be sure.

Definitely worth checking out, just had a local guy flip his tractor and died (just trying to pull his stuck truck out). All it takes is that one little slip or lack of judgment, it seems.

Very though provoking subject Vol, probably not well advertised by ANY insurance company either. :angry:

I just wished you had mentioned it a little earlier, before hay season in MY case anyhow. Better late than never though. 

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

A lot of insurance company's also won't cover fire damage to equipment and tractors now if you do not have a fire extinguisher onboard and attempet to use it during a fire.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol said:


> There has been a mention recently about a individual rolling his tractor over.
> 
> Here in TN, with Farm Bureau insurance, if you now "roll over" your tractor you are not covered. This started a couple of years ago. I am curious how it is with other states Farm Bureau insurance. I have thought about getting another policy with another company on my tractors. I am very careful and not too risky, but crap happens as we all have found out.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

Thanks for the heads up. I'm calling my Missouri FB agent tomorrow. Seems like insurance companies are really good at taking our money, but good at coming up with excuses to not not pay up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> A lot of insurance company's also won't cover fire damage to equipment and tractors now if you do not have a fire extinguisher onboard and attempet to use it during a fire.


That's good to know Ranger....I will have to look into that also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Something I'm always mindful of...

Private insurance companies are in business to maximize profits. Collecting premiums helps their bottom line while paying claims hurts it. If there's a way for them to weasel out of paying a claim, they just might - you never know.

If you read the fine print on your policy, you'll likely learn that you're not covered if you do anything illegal. This is why I'm always careful to never exceed the weight rating on my trailer or the tow rating on my pickup truck when I'm hauling hay to auction. I also keep the truck registered for the combination weight that covers the loaded rig. In other words, I'm totally legal. If something goes wrong, I'm covered. If my insurance company ever tried to deny a claim, I'd sue them - and they know I would.

All it would take is one mishap where a third party experiences property damage or, god forbid, injuries. One event could wipe out everything I worked my lifetime to accumulate. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Ralph. I will pray.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Something I'm always mindful of...
> 
> Private insurance companies are in business to maximize profits. Collecting premiums helps their bottom line while paying claims hurts it. If there's a way for them to weasel out of paying a claim, they just might - you never know.


Yep, the guys insurance company that rear ended me did everything they could to weasel out of paying for anything, even tried to claim it was an act of god as their driver didn't place the sun over the road.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> I lost a good friend Saturday when he rolled over his 4 wheeler moving cattle.
> 
> Ralph


That is sure too bad. A quad is the handiest and most dangerous piece of equipment on our place. A sobering reminder of how fragile life really is.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

That's awful news. I am sorry to hear about it.

I have just purchased a rollover frame for my quad. It's a "Lifeguard", made in New Zealand. It's flexible and is designed to flex around you even if it falls on top of you.

Roger


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

woodland said:


> That is sure too bad. A quad is the handiest and most dangerous piece of equipment on our place. A sobering reminder of how fragile life really is.


this is why I don't think I will get a quad for my sons. I survived having one but did mess up my knee with it. I'm intrigued by the Polaris Ace though. A quad that sits like a Polaris RZR


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Teslan said:


> this is why I don't think I will get a quad for my sons. I survived having one but did mess up my knee with it. I'm intrigued by the Polaris Ace though. A quad that sits like a Polaris RZR


My friend bought a Polaris RZR and rolled it shortly after. They had seatbelts on and the doors closed and his friends head hit his collarbone and broke it. His friend was pretty hard headed since it never bothered him. They're not half as stable as our gators being higher and narrower.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

woodland said:


> My friend bought a Polaris RZR and rolled it shortly after. They had seatbelts on and the doors closed and his friends head hit his collarbone and broke it. His friend was pretty hard headed since it never bothered him. They're not half as stable as our gators being higher and narrower.


They all will probably roll if one tries hard enough. Same thing could happen with a Jeep. Maybe your friend had to much confidence in it compared to an ATV since it was newer? If they hadn't been wearing seatbelts it would have been much worse. Or if they had done the same thing on an ATV. The Gators are a lot wider that is true. A friend of mine who is big into motocross always recommends dirt bikes for kids. You can still get hurt or killed but generally one isn't going to roll over on you and if it does they aren't nearly as heavy if one is the right weight and size for the rider and the riders experience.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> They all will probably roll if one tries hard enough. Same thing could happen with a Jeep. Maybe your friend had to much confidence in it compared to an ATV since it was newer? If they hadn't been wearing seatbelts it would have been much worse. Or if they had done the same thing on an ATV. The Gators are a lot wider that is true. A friend of mine who is big into motocross always recommends dirt bikes for kids. You can still get hurt or killed but generally one isn't going to roll over on you and if it does they aren't nearly as heavy if one is the right weight and size for the rider and the riders experience.


Yep, my cousin nearly got himself killed flipping a 4 wheeler... he did an end for end and luckily for him it landed about 2 feet to his left, or he'd have been a goner. He didn't realize that the bumper on it was SOLID STEEL BAR (for extra weight and traction/stability I suppose) He took it off because it was bent and it weighed about 150 pounds...

When I graduated high school, a buddy of mine from our tractor mechanic's team nearly managed to kill himself at a post-graduation party-- we had to finish up a project tractor the week after graduation and we got there early and got started, but no Scott. Later he comes in with his face taped up in a big "X" pattern of bandages over his nose, 2 black eyes, slender guy but his head was swollen up like a basketball, black and blue and so bruised up he looked like he was a black guy instead of olive-skinned white boy... We were like "WTF did you DO??"

Turns out he was riding a 3 wheeler at some post-graduation party and decided it'd be a good idea to climb it up an incline of some sort (some alcohol may have been involved) and he managed to flip it over backwards onto himself... he busted the headlight off it with his face when it came over onto him...

I'm real cautious about quads... stuff with a roll cage, I don't worry anywhere near as much.

Heck we were racing golf carts and stuff around the farm one day and doing drifting and slides and stuff and I managed to roll my old EZ-GO work cart on its side when I spun it sideways and it hit a hidden tractor rut under the grass, but it just "dinked over" and wasn't an issue... didn't even rack the topper on it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> Turns out he was riding a 3 wheeler at some post-graduation party and decided it'd be a good idea to climb it up an incline of some sort (some alcohol may have been involved) and he managed to flip it over backwards onto himself... he busted the headlight off it with his face when it came over onto him...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Yea, too much alcohol can make to much HP with some engines...............................oh wait, alcohol wasn't being put into the 3 wheeler's fuel mixture. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: What was I thinking...........must have been last nights adult beverage (I really only had one, ask my wife). 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can we clarify whether the insurer is no longer providing payouts regardless of rollover or they aren't paying out in situations where the rolled tractor wasn't equipped with rollover protection?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Can we clarify whether the insurer is no longer providing payouts regardless of rollover or they aren't paying out in situations where the rolled tractor wasn't equipped with rollover protection?


Nathan are you asking me or responding to another thread as I am unclear.

Regards, Mike

I might add that if you are involved in a accident with another vehicle on a public road and your tractor overturns from a collision then yes you are covered. But, if you are "on farm" and you turn/roll the tractor over from a steep hill or if said tractor "jumps" out of gear and rolls down the hill and overturns you are not covered.

Seems that the last said condition was happening with such frequency, that is what brought on the new conditional coverage.....i.e. tractor is about to need a serious repair and it "accidentally jumps out of gear" on a steep incline when parked.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I was asking anyone as I felt it was still slightly vague. Apparently I am missing where that other comment first appeared.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Teslan said:


> They all will probably roll if one tries hard enough. Same thing could happen with a Jeep. Maybe your friend had to much confidence in it compared to an ATV since it was newer? If they hadn't been wearing seatbelts it would have been much worse. Or if they had done the same thing on an ATV. The Gators are a lot wider that is true. A friend of mine who is big into motocross always recommends dirt bikes for kids. You can still get hurt or killed but generally one isn't going to roll over on you and if it does they aren't nearly as heavy if one is the right weight and size for the rider and the riders experience.


Over confidence/arrogance is the cause of many of the incidents that I know of around here. We just bought a 9 year old 450cc Yamaha that was in mint condition instead of buying new since the smallest they make now is 700 cc. That's 200 pounds heavier and way more likely to mangle you up when things don't go well. We put on about 700 hours a year between two gators and three quads and try to teach everyone helping or working here to respect what these machines can do. Those around here that view these as "toys" usually don't fare well either.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

woodland said:


> Over confidence/arrogance is the cause of many of the incidents that I know of around here. We just bought a 9 year old 450cc Yamaha that was in mint condition instead of buying new since the smallest they make now is 700 cc. That's 200 pounds heavier and way more likely to mangle you up when things don't go well. We put on about 700 hours a year between two gators and three quads and try to teach everyone helping or working here to respect what these machines can do. Those around here that view these as "toys" usually don't fare well either.


Awhile ago a friend bought a Polaris Scrambler. First ATV he had ever had. He bought it to ride in the mountains. We were both near 30 years old at the time. The novelty of having an ATV had well worn off for me to the point it was just transportation from point a to b on the farm. But not to my friend. So I went with him once riding the mountains. I kinda wanted to take a leisurely ride on the trails. But he was ready to go as fast as he could. He never wrecked but took alot of chances. And I kind of did also trying to keep up. For me it wasn't enjoyable. I guess I should have known when he showed up in full off road riding gear. Helmet, Ribcage, leg protection. And me in my baseball hat and jeans. He thought I was the weird one taking risks. It's the people like him that get into wrecks a lot.

I noticed awhile ago when looking into ATVs for my son they either are tiny little 50 cc things then they jump to the huge powerful things. No 200s or 250s anymore. I didn't know Yamaha didn't make anything under 700 now. Looked at their website and man you are right. They have a couple sport ATVs at 450, but no utility. Crazy. And I'm a big Yamaha ATV fan. It's all I've owned and they have been great. Better keep my 450 big bear.


----------

